# What is DMI Pool Data?



## Lydokane

I have a 200 GB IDE hard drive. I am trying to hook it up as an internal backup drive. Every time I have this drive hooked up when the system is booting I get as far as 'Verifing DMI Pool Data' and the boot process hangs. I have tried as primary master, primary slave and on the secondary bus as well. I do not have this problem with other drives.

I can put this in a caddy and connect it to a USB as an external storage drive and I am able to partition/format and store files.

What is DMI pool data and is this drive shot?

Thanks,

-Lydokane-


----------



## blackduck30

Here is some info I found for you

DMI or DesktopManagement Interface is a layer of abstraction between system 
components and the software that manages them. The System Management BIOS (SMBIOS) is an 
extension of the Basic Input Output System (BIOS) that formulates and delivers this 
information to the operating system. The pool data is the information. In short, when the 
BIOS is "Verifying DMI pool data" it is verifying the table of data it sends to the 
operating system (Windows, etc.). If it isn't sucessful, it should return an error. 
Wait a reasonable period of time for it to finish. It may make take some time or it may be 
stuck. Possible fixes:

1. If you changed the hardware just before this problem occurred 
(e.g., installed a new hard disk drive), unchange it.

2. If you installed a new hard disk drive, set the motherboard CMOS Setup to Auto for the 
drive type. You may have to disconnect the drive first.

3. Enable "Reset Configuration Data" (may be "Force Update ESCD" in some CMOS Setuups) in 
the motherboard CMOS Setup PNP/PCI configuration. (Rebooting will automatically disabled 
it after it has done its thing.)

4. The CMOS may be corrupted. Clear it.


----------

